# Can you say something about her conformation in this photo? Orrr?



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Not a bad horse at all but she could stand a few more groceries.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

A little under weight.
Nice shoulder and a good deep girth.
She has a bit of a "jumper's bump" (point of croup protrudes) but otherwise decent hindquarters, though they and her neck could do with some muscling.
Nice front legs, though she sits back a bit on her pasterns.
Hard to really say in that photo about her back legs. The pictures gives the impression of her being somewhat sickle-hocked.


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

There's a growth on her back, it looks alive- you might want to check that out.


----------



## Ellieandrose (Apr 27, 2012)

I have a photo I took the other day on my phone, I'll put it up in a sec.


----------



## Ellieandrose (Apr 27, 2012)

Here's a recent one, (keep in mind that she is only just getting to to full time work.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Does she always stand exactly like that?


----------



## Ellieandrose (Apr 27, 2012)

No, she naturally has a very square stance, but I guess she like to pose? Hahaha


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I don't think I've seen a horse stand like that; with it's front legs crossed. You sure she hasnt' been drinking behind your back? I mean, look at her face?!

I am just kidding!!!

She has a big shoulder and short canons on the rear. Her front legs seem kind of light of bone and the hoof angle seem pretty flat, not much heel and too much toe.

has a nice hip.


----------



## Ellieandrose (Apr 27, 2012)

Could be something in the water?


----------



## Ellieandrose (Apr 27, 2012)

Here we go! Her legs aren't crossed!


----------



## Chopsticks (Mar 11, 2012)

I LOVE that dog! what a cutie!!
mare is nice too. needs lots of muscle. weak hind end and topline. long weak gaskins, skinny neck (but potential) long back. love her neck tie in, clean throatlatch and clean legs. I think fitted up this mare will look super!


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

I quite like this mare, except for her head which seems way too large for her body and is plain. Her neck needs some building up. That could be because at some time, she has been very thin maybe?? 

Her legs look pretty good. She might - just might, toe out very slightly behind. I don't think she's sickle hocked at all. Looks to have good feet. She does have a hunter's bump. 

The strange thingy on her back, will have to be removed before placing a saddle however.

Lizzie


----------



## Ellieandrose (Apr 27, 2012)

I was told by her previous owner that she had "reduced" her from a lady who didn't feed her and they just had a dirt paddock. But where she came from before it was pretty much the same, so she went from one not so good place to another. The first photo was about a month after I had her and the last two are from a few days ago, so you can see that she has gained weight from being with me. 
With her neck we are working on that a she is a troubled OTT so it's her to get her to use it. But she is currently spending two weeks with me trainer to just gain some schooling!!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Ellie this mare reminds me a lot of my horse when I first got him. I think she will look beautiful once she gets some muscle and fat on those bones 

Here's a pic of how my boy was after 3 months of owning him:
http://i339.photobucket.com/albums/n470/MuzminMuffin45/SKY/P1350389.jpg?t=1312950144

And then check my pictures to see a difference now 

Keep us updated, I'm excited to see this mare bloom!


----------



## Ellieandrose (Apr 27, 2012)

I'll post some photos when I go and see her this weekend. I miss her already and she only left yesterday!


----------



## Ellieandrose (Apr 27, 2012)

Zoey after being with my instructor for just a week, another week left.


----------

